# Knicks vs Celtics: Dec 11, 2006



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

<HR SIZE=1> <!-- message -->







*vs








Date: December 11, 2006*
*Time: 8:00 PM*
*TV: MSG/NBALP*

*Here is the projected lineup for both teams:*
*Knicks*




































*Curry/Lee/Richardson/Crawford/Marbury*
*Celtics*
*







*





























*Jefferson/Gomes/Wally Z/Pierce/Bassy*

*Knicks:*


> All season long, the Knicks have talked about the importance of staying together. So far, it's been physically impossible. Jared Jeffries might be available on Monday against Boston, and Channing Frye could return later in the week. Steve Francis showed up for practice on Thursday with tendinitis in his right knee and did not play on Saturday against Milwaukee. He could be sidelined for at least a week. "I don't think I've ever seen us all out there dressed," Eddy Curry said.


*Celtics:*


> The Celtics want Allen Iverson. After thinking they were close to acquiring the Philadelphia star before last June's draft, the Celts were back on the phone to the 76ers when they learned the club was interested in moving him. Sources say the Celtics have let the Sixers know they are willing to discuss a number of scenarios. Asked about his team's interest in Iverson, Danny Ainge would say only, "I don't comment on trade rumors." Certainly things have changed since last summer.


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

It worked last time so I think I'll say it again: Don't suck!


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

Go Knicks! They might take/tie for Atlantic if/when they win.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

its already starting to look like another blowout:azdaja:


celtics came out with a gameplan...basically dont let Eddy get comfortable....its working pretty good so far


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

We are getting blown out the water so far. I'm not in the least surprise. Boston has an 18 point lead in the 2nd qtr. At least Jefferies is playing right now. LOL


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

omfg if the knicks get a win in this game after being down from 30 points!! now to 7, ill do a back flip out my window!!

curry has like 26 and 10 boards.....


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

freethrows are KILLING US!!!!!


we wouldve had the lead if not for all the FT misses


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

*double post!*


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

stupid stupid stupid turnovers especially during crunch time when we are supposed to be taking care of the ball come on!


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

knicks cant capitalize

pierce hits 3

celtics up 9, 2 mins left in the game


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

richardson bucket and foul

hits FT!!!

4 point game

exactly 2 mins left


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

omg richardson got bailed out....threw the ball to celtics player but curry got fouled


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

curry misses first.....SON OF A...........


makes second,....

3 point game

little over a min left

curry 30 ponts 11 rebounds!!!


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

jeffries with big block of pierce!!!!!!!




marbury throws it away..... $#%$%$^@!!!!!


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

off topic but this new site is slow *** hell man wtf!!


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

crawford wild drive to the rim sort of flips it up.....


curry with the put back almost.....

pierce fouled......


looks like we lost this....


all that effort for nothing.....


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Yep nothing but another L. That what you get when u get down by 30.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

The Knicks can only blame themselves, if they actually showed up in the 1st half then they wouldn't have to be playing catch up. These guys are trash! I'm sick of them.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Curry cant hit a pair of free throws in the forth quater if his tubby rear end depended on it. And it really looks like marbury is a true cancer. Hes in the game knicks lose, hes out they start to win, then he gets put back and they start to lose again. I dunno if its his fault or not but they just dont do well when hes in the game. It seems like he is trying too hard sometimes too, i think the booing has totaly gotten to him.

So to review;
*Curry had good game,kept us in it, but at the same time hindered us from making the full comeback with his inability to hit a pair of free throws over and over again.

*Jefferies had an up and down first game, was trying to hard I think. Also like curry his free throws hurt big time.

*Starbury appears to be a true cancer, just dont win when hes out there.

*Nate is still way to immature to start though. He got a Tech. in the fourth which could of really hurt us if it was not called a double T.

*Knicks provide drama by cutting a 30 point lead down to 3,but wins is ALL that matters right now and were just not getting them against the teams we should.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Right on some stuff..*

Marbury sucked...Nate is not the answer and prolly will never be. He is playing worse now than he ever has as a Knick. Lee was great again. Curry has been great despite getting tired and missing some freebies. I would run Collins with Qrich and use Curry, Lee, and Jeffries up front.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> Marbury sucked...Nate is not the answer and prolly will never be. He is playing worse now than he ever has as a Knick. Lee was great again. Curry has been great despite getting tired and missing some freebies. I would run Collins with Qrich and use Curry, Lee, and Jeffries up front.


Hold on hold on. I though just a few weeks ago Nate was the answer for the knicks and that he should be there starter. Tired of seeing him pound the ball into the court and try to dribble through three defenders. Yeahhhh thats what I though dog thats what I thought.:clap2: 

Lol whats better then busting dogs chops.:yay:


----------

